# اعطني يا الهي حياة الشكر وحياة التسليم



## نيرمين عزمى (9 مايو 2009)

[اعطني يا الهي حياة الشكر وحياة التسليم
اعطيني يا رب ان اتعلم اشكرك علي كل ما اعطيتني اياة

علمني يا الهي كيف اكون قانعة بما اعطيتني من نعم

علمني يا رب ان اشكرك وامجدك علي عطاياك

فهمني حكمتك وعدلك لكي لا اكون حزينة بسبب شيء ما


علمني ان لا انظر الي ما في يدي غيري

علمني ان امجدك في كل اتصرفاتي وافكاري
ونومي وقيامي

احبك يا الهي واخاف ان اؤلمك بسبب اوقات مللي وعصياني وفتوري وطلبي المزيد من نعمتك

والافضل من ما اعطيتني في حياتي

سامح جهلي يا مخلصي

اغفر لي ضعفي يا الهي واغفر حداثتي

اعني وزيد فهمي لحكمتك

وزيل عني حماقاتي

رطب قلبي في اوقات ضعفي وانر عيناي لكي اري نعمتك واتذكر انقاذك لي واتذكر كيف اعنتني
وكم من معجزات صنعتها في حياتي منذ طفولتي حتي الان
حتي الان لازلت يمينك تحملني وتنقذني وترفعني من المعاناة

اجعلني امينة علي الوزنات الكثيرة التي اعطيتها لي

وعلمني كيف اخدم هذة الوزنات واحتمل صعوباتها واتحمل صليبها

بشفاعة والدتك السيدة العذراء ورئيس جند الرب الملاك ميخائيل وامير الشهداء مارجرجس وكل مصاف الشهدا والقديسين
والعظيم حبيبك الانبا بيشوي الرجل الكامل
والبابا كيرلس السادس
أمين [/size]


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 مايو 2009)

*معقول !!!!!!!!!!!!
معقول يا نرمين 
انتي ناقلة صلاتي بالضبط بالحرف اللي انا كتباها من احساسي لربنا  وبس مغيرة العنوان

علي العموم دة يبقي لان كلامي عاجبك 

مرسي يا اختي واحنا اخوات وحبايب

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85407​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *معقول !!!!!!!!!!!!
> معقول يا نرمين
> انتي ناقلة صلاتي بالضبط بالحرف اللي انا كتباها من احساسي لربنا  وبس مغيرة العنوان
> 
> ...




ماتنسيش انى فى مواضيع بتتنقل كتير من المنتدى هنا إلى منتديات تانيه فا اكيد نيرمين شافتها فى منتدى تانى وجابتها هنا 

شكرا يا نيرمين 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

نعم يارب أجعلني كون أمينة على ماأوكلته الي من وزنات وأكون طائعة لك مدى الحياة...ميرسي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 مايو 2009)

مين

شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة 
محبتي​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

امين

شكرا عا الصلاة الحلوة 
سلام المسيح


----------



## K A T Y (18 مايو 2009)

*صلاة جميلة قوي*

*جات في وقتها انا محتاجالها جدا*

*ربنا يباركم*​


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2009)

امين
ميرسى جداا على الصلاة الجميلة 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2009)

*امين يارب*​
*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جداا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

